# Distressing cloth material ideas needed.



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just bought 2 strait jackets on ebay and want to give them a worn/used look.
Would mixing up a batch of tea or coffee to soak them in be good for this? What could I use that would look like old dry blood? Fake blood tends to dry to pink for the effect I'm looking for.

Here's what the jackets look like.
http://adamsonpoliceproducts.com/shopcart_450/shopexd.asp?id=555


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You can used tea or coffee to give the jackets a dingy look. Cotton will take the dye better than a polyester, which might not absorb the color.

You could set a couple tea bags down in spots to make it uneven or pour coffee and let it dry.

Dried blood tends to be dark so maybe a brown paint or very dark red mixed with some brown. I used Hershey's syrup with my red food coloring to make blood for my face to make it darker. Got the recipe online somewhere.

Seems to me old dried blood looks brown.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Having been a tuckpointer, I've had many clothes permanently stained by mortar colors. Go to a material supplies place near you (where they sell cement/plaster/concrete and accessories) and look at their mortar colors (they're usually sold in small heavy red paper bags). Brick red, red, maroon, and brown are colors that mix to make many shades of bloodstain. Can't tell ya the best combo; that entirely depends on the lighting, the media (if its being recorded), the color of the substrate, etc... the color is a few bucks per bag, and its so concentrated that when you hit on the right combination of colors, you'll have a lifetime supply right there in front of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Humane jackets" must be the PC version of the name

I agree with previous comments about color - you want a dark brick red or brownish color for the old dried blood look. If you live in an area that has reddish clay soil, you can try either burying the jackets for a short time or rolling them in the dirt - red clay stains pretty well. Rev's mortar suggestion is a good one because the range of available colors lets you mix to get the look you want.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Having been a tuckpointer, I've had many clothes permanently stained by mortar colors. Go to a material supplies place near you (where they sell cement/plaster/concrete and accessories) and look at their mortar colors (they're usually sold in small heavy red paper bags). Brick red, red, maroon, and brown are colors that mix to make many shades of bloodstain. Can't tell ya the best combo; that entirely depends on the lighting, the media (if its being recorded), the color of the substrate, etc... the color is a few bucks per bag, and its so concentrated that when you hit on the right combination of colors, you'll have a lifetime supply right there in front of you.


Could this mixed up and painted on? 
I don't really want a soaked in blood look, but bloody (i.e. drips/splatters). I will probably soak it to get an aged (yellowing and dirty) look first though.



RoxyBlue said:


> "Humane jackets" must be the PC version of the name
> I agree with previous comments about color - you want a dark brick red or brownish color for the old dried blood look. If you live in an area that has reddish clay soil, you can try either burying the jackets for a short time or rolling them in the dirt - red clay stains pretty well. Rev's mortar suggestion is a good one because the range of available colors lets you mix to get the look you want.


I'm sure "Humane Jackets" is some sort of legal ease to avoid cruel and unusual. It's in the name so it must be humane


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

You could also rub them into the dirt. Put them on and roll around... it gets a good "lived in" look, and it's really fun to watch too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spooky Chick said:


> You could also rub them into the dirt. Put them on and roll around... it gets a good "lived in" look, and it's really fun to watch too!


:lolkin: if you do put the strait jacket on and roll around in it....i wanna see you do it. maybe you can have a friend record it and then post it on here!:googly:


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Iodine makes a great dried blood look.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

It may be too much but I distress my zombie clothes by laying them on the driveway, toss in a few rocks, some dirt, a few leaves and branches and them drive back and forth over them with my truck. I make sure to turn right on top of them.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Buy one of these
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...sor=content&p_keyword=leather+rougher&x=0&y=0
fastest distressing tool out there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sure beats my method of taking a long time with sandpaper and blades!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I use the craft paints, a color called true burgundy. I mix with purple or pink or both,to get what best fits my need . But it looks great.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Buy some acrylic based inks and mix up the colors you want. Thin with water or 99% alcohol if you want faster drying time which is good for layering. Add your colors to a plant spritzer and mist,spatter, drip your way to a happy look.


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Allen H.*

Allen H. is amazing!!!!
He has more knowledge of this business then any man alive.
AND....He finds time to answer questions on any forum out there.
Kudos to you my Haunt friend : )


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I just try to help, your making me blush. thanks.


----------

